# Puppy breeds and names



## Fiver (Aug 29, 2009)

1. Great Dane
2. Peanut


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: How Facebook Ruins Friendships*

No and no.  But thanks 

The options are Corgi or American Eskimo, must be a name that starts with a J, max two syllables, Jasper, Jessie, Jonah, Jake, Jackson are out.

But I don't want to detract from this thread, so if you're really keen on suggestions, we can make a new thread in Just Chat


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's against the rules to have an Eskimo for a pet. Even if you live on Baffin Island.


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

American Eskimos were the first breed I ever had. They are a tenacious breed, not for people who want a foo-foo dog. They are alot of work. But I love them so much.

When my boy Jessie died in 07 I wasn't ready for another Eskie at the time, so I got a Corgi (Jonah) instead. But now I'm ready and could have another Eskie. But I also really like the Corgis, so I'm stuck.

And I'll only have boy dogs. I've found I don't really bond with my female dogs. So boys it is.

And I like the name Denver, but it doesn't start with a J, unless I call him Jdenver, which is a real possibility.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2009)

Jdenver is 3 syllables.

Eskimos can't be pets. It's the Law of Nunavut. Unless it's an Eskimo Pie.

You could call him: Jimmy, Johnboy, Jehosaphat (with or without the Jumpin' part), Jay, Jarlsberg, Johnson, Jerome, Jughead, Jeff, Jack or Jackie, Joey, Jumbo, Jabba the Hut, Jason, Jude, Job, Jet.


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

Johnson is kinda cool.  I like Josh too (it's two syllables if you say Jo-osh).  I meant max two syllables.

Jdenver is only two - pronounced Denver, just slapping the J in front as a mere formality.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Jdenver is 3 syllables.
> 
> Eskimos can't be pets. It's the Law of Nunavut. Unless it's an Eskimo Pie.
> 
> You could call him: Jimmy, Johnboy, Jehosaphat (with or without the Jumpin' part), Jay, Jarlsberg, Johnson, Jerome, Jughead, Jeff, Jack or Jackie, Joey, Jumbo, Jabba the Hut, Jason, Jude, Job, Jet.



hmmmm Jackie, now theres a good name:lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

how about jenver?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2009)

Or Jenvieve?


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

That's a girls name...like Genevieve.  And it's more than two syllables


----------



## Jackie (Aug 29, 2009)

Jughead is a interesting one, imagine yelling that at him in your local park:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 29, 2009)

Juncan (eskimo name but I haven't yet found what it means )
Jaime


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

Johndoe


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh I like Jaime...and the French translation -> J'aime 

And I think I like Jody too...


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

jody rhymes with brody 

hang on.. brody doesn't start with a j, what gives??


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Juncan (eskimo name but I haven't yet found what it means )



Isn't that the founder of the Juncan's Jonuts franchise?


----------



## Jackie (Aug 29, 2009)

Wasn't there a french song in the charts called jetaime ages ago?


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

Into The Light said:


> jody rhymes with brody
> 
> hang on.. brody doesn't start with a j, what gives??


 
Brody is a girl.  There's no rules for girl names.  I have my next girl name picked (Braunsen), but it's kinda useless, since I don't want another girl dog.


----------



## justhere (Aug 29, 2009)

I love great danes! so majestic <--spelling?  We have golden retrievers now. I love the new poodle mix breeds--labradoodles and goldendoodles.  two intelligent well behaved large dogs.  Slightly tongue in cheek re: golden retrievers as well behaved! They are, once they are trained.  
I suppose our dogs' names are average @ Oscar and Maggie.   
We had 2 basset hounds @ Sadie and Barney


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Brody is a girl.  There's no rules for girl names.  I have my next girl name picked (Braunsen), but it's kinda useless, since I don't want another girl dog.



ah. that explains it


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't help that I give my girl dogs boy names .


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

that's okay turtle, i didn't actually think of it as a boy's name specifically. more like a uni-sex name. but maybe that's just me?


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

I've met a couple other Brodys, and they were all boys.  And when I picked the name, I picked it for a boy.  I asked the breeder for a boy, but she convinced me to get a girl (I found out why after).  I liked the name too much to change it...so it stuck.


----------

